# A belated tribute to my beloved Qingqing



## ChinaBun (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought that I would write my tribute to Qingqing ("cheeng-cheeng") right after her death, but I just couldn't do it. Most of the sadness was gone after ten days, and by now it's almost all gone. The memories, of course, will never go. And the sadness can come back. I went to the Rainbow Bridge several days ago, intending to write my tribute, but got so sad reading about others' losses that I couldn't write about my own. I got sad again today preparing a Facebook photo album on Qingqing, but I know I'll feel OK when I get up in the morning. 

Qingqing was my first pet as an adult, and I'm 47 years old! Our family had hamsters and cats when I was growing up, but after our last cat (a blue Persian) died at a ripe old age, Mom and Dad said that they wanted no more pets. We children were out of the house by that time, and they were thinking about retiring and traveling. 

I didn't feel the need to get a pet for a very long time. After I had been in China for several years, I started thinking about it. For three years. I finally decided to get a rabbit. Cat fur sometimes bothers my eyes, and I wanted an animal that I could keep in a cage if I needed to. As it turned out, Qingqing seldom had to stay in her cage, even though I bought her a large one. She was able to have a small room to herself, an enclosed balcony with lots of sunlight. When I was home she could roam throughout the apartment, though she usually preferred sleeping on my bed or under my bed. She was afraid of going outside, though I tried it a few times. She also hated being picked up! I assume this is because the breeder hadn't handled her when she was a baby. I guess I forgot to tell how I got Qingqing. One Sunday afternoon, April 10, 2005, I decided that I was definitely ready to take care of a bunny. I asked two of my students to help me. We had to talk to four taxi drivers before we found one who knew where we could buy a rabbit. We went to a street that had pet several pet stores next to one another. On weekends, breeders would bring cats and dogs and rabbits and birds to sell. I walked past three groups of rabbits that I thought were too young to buy, and found a woman who was selling two little white rabbits. She said they were two months old. To me they looked old enough to be away from home. A little girl was holding one bunny, so I picked up the other. I petted her, and looked her in her scared little eyes. My students petted her, too. After about five minutes, I said that I would take her. I paid US $1. 25 for her, and twice that for a medum-sized cage. Six months later I got her a larger cage and saved the first one for traveling. 

I was used to cats, so I expected her to like being held. I was surprised that she didn't, but I learned to accept her the way she was. You know, I don't have any kids of my own, but I learned a lot about being a parent from having Qingqing. Like I just said, I learned to accept her the way she was, even though I really wanted to pick her up and pet her. I learned to be responsible and buy her vegetables every couple of days. If I ran out of food for myself, I could go to the street and buy some street food. But the vegetable market closed at sundown, so I had to plan ahead to make sure my starving rabbit had enough for that night and the next morning. 

Many of my students loved her. I teach university English majors in China. Sometimes they come over at night to talk. They loved feeding Qingqing and tried to get her to come to them. Sometimes she nibbled on their shoes or pantslegs. If we couldn't think of any good topics of conversation, we could always watch the rabbit. 

I have a lot of houseguests because I live in a top tourist city. Xi'an is the home of the Terracotta Warriors. Most of the visitors enjoyed having a rabbit about the house and she's one thing they remember about their visit. 

Qingqing had a long fight with health problems. She had a lump on her jaw that didn't respond to treatment, then stayed the same for many months, then got very hard. At the end of October she developed a wound or a skin problem. This one responded to treatment, but in November she developed another skin problem that spread. She lost weight. If you do a search on ChinaBun you'll see the times when I relied on this forum for advice. Living in a city without rabbit-savvy vets, this forum was vital for me. The morning she died, I posted this question about putting her to sleep and was again grateful for the answers. This same post will tell you about her end. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30608&forum_id=16

When I did a search on my name, I saw that Qingqing had been mentioned in the new RO Today section. I hadn't noticed that until now. I really appreciated those who asked for good thoughts to be sent our way. 

I can't say enough how grateful I am to this forum for the advice and encouragement I got here. I love you! 

I made a Facebook photo album to share with you and others. Even if you aren't on Facebook you can still see it. Click below to see 19 photos of my lovely pet bunny. 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=81456&l=abf19&id=613620524


----------



## ChinaBun (Jan 7, 2008)

I forgot to say that there are three ways to see the Facebook photos:

1) Just scan them as they are, thumbnail pictures on one screen.

2) Click on the first picture and you'll see it much larger. Click on that picture to see the next one.

3) Scan the photo page, and left-click and open in a new tab or page the photos that you want to see larger.


----------



## Leaf (Jan 7, 2008)

Nancy, I really came to love Qingqing through your posts and I admire and respect everything you tried to do for her. 

I know she was loved, it's very evident. I'm so very sorry for the way things were for you two, and I really appreciate that you shared so much with us and allowed us to become a part of "you".

Please stay around the forum. You are missed and the memory of Qingqing will always be cherished.

:hearts


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 7, 2008)

Qingqing will be missed. She was beautiful and you loved her very much. I'm glad you are feeling better and I know you will always remember her. RIP beautiful bun.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 7, 2008)

Nancy what a beautiful tribute to Qingqing. She was such a beautiful Bunny, you can tell from the pictures just how loved she was.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 7, 2008)

Reading your tribute to Qingqing, it is obvious she was very special and very loved. I used to love reading about 'our' bunny all that way away in China, and how your students used to help you with her - she really touched a lot of people.

It is so sad that no vet could find any answers to her problems, but I don't suppose there are many rabbit savvy vets over there. She was such a pretty girl, and a lot of us here will miss her.

As Leaf said, please stay around on the Forum 

Take care, 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Qingqing with us. I enjoyed reading the stories and seeing pictures of her. 
I am sure everyone here will remember Qingqing as our special bunny from China.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 7, 2008)

That was such a touching story about Qingqing. I know that I always enjoyed reading about her and your students. She was loved by so many. Qingqing was such a stunning bunny - those huge ears and the shape of her face.

Qingqing will forever remain in your heart. Binky free.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2008)

Qingqing was really a one of a kind bun. And such gorgeous ears! I miss hearing stories about her and your students. One of my cousins spent her summer studying in China and is now going to college in Taiwan. I told her all about the two of you.

Qingqing touched a lot of hearts, and I for one will never forget her.


----------



## Haley (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww now Ive gotten all teary eyed from looking at pics of "our" beautiful China girl. As others have said, I always loved looking at her picture in your avatar of that sleekgirl withherbeautifully long ears. 

You struggled so much with her and did everything you could for her. She was so lucky to be in your care.Qingqing was so loved by so many.

Rest in peace beautiful one. 

I hope you will stay on the forum, Nancy. 

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## Sarah8000 (Jan 15, 2008)

Gosh she was a beautiful bunny - she was lucky to have such a caring bun-mum like you.

I'm so sorry for your loss, you must miss her terribly


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 17, 2008)

I never had the chance to talk with you here, or see anything about your bun, but I looked through your facebook album.

It touched my heart.

I am sorry for your loss, thank you for sharing...

Binky Free beautiful girl..

Zin


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 17, 2008)

I remember when I first joined the forums, and I saw your avatar. I have never seen such gorgeous ears...

I'm so sorry for your loss =[

Binky free Qingqing!


----------

